# Gaston Co, NC - #2774 YF PTS 5/27



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

www.co.gaston.nc.us

#2774 2 yrs, F, ONLY FOR RESCUE, PTS DATE IS 5/27

*Gaston County Animal Control* 
220 Leisure Lane 
Dallas, NC 28034 
Phone: 704-922-8677 press option #4
Click here to visit the Gaston County Animal Control Website!


----------



## alportbury (Aug 9, 2007)

This girl was picked up by the Animal League of Gaston County yesterday. She is safe 

Andrea
GSRA


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

alportbury said:


> This girl was picked up by the Animal League of Gaston County yesterday. She is safe
> 
> Andrea
> GSRA


Phew! Another 11th hour save. Thanks for the good news Andrea!
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

